# Sajin Fur head



## Tigris_silvermoon (Feb 3, 2010)

okay i know this may sound odd. i'm anime cosplayer. and everything but other then that, i am wanting to know if anyone can help me on making Sajin Komamura's head not the helmet his actually fur one. i wanted to make one for ever for my boyfriend since that is what he wants his first cosplay to be. i need tips on how to make the outer shell and then the rest. if you got anytips that would be so great. thank you thank you THANK YOU!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 3, 2010)

*deep breath*

I don't know who this Sajin Komamura character is, but I'll assume that you want to build a fursuit head. First you have to weigh the materials. Heads are typically made from three media: wire, plastic mesh, and foam. Wire is light and inexpensive, but it is much harder to form it into the shapes you want. Plastic mesh is also light, but it must be foamed to make the head look more like an animal. Foam is expensive and sometimes tough to find. It also requires a lot more sculpting and makes a mess, but foam heads are the best looking and the easiest to fur.

Then you have to think about the methods. You could build it over a baclava (a thin mask that covers most of one's face) or get your boyfriend to trace and measure his head. Baclava heads are more one-size-fits-all, but if it's for someone you know the measurements might not be too hard to get.

Once you've sculpted a frame for your head, the next step is to cover it with fur. Before gluing the fur onto the head, make sure you figure out the colors and patterns you want. You should cover the head with a plastic bag and tape and then mark the tape where you want the colors to be. Then you can just cut the patterns using the tape as a model and sew it all together. Gluing is a lot easier when the fur's already in one piece.

You can make the eyes out of mesh or glass. Mesh is easier to come by. The teeth are usually made out of clay. 

That's all I can think of right now. If you need anything else, ask. :3


----------



## Tigris_silvermoon (Feb 4, 2010)

ah thank u for the tips rose and this is Sajin i know i should of put a link with this thread when i was asking http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/Katzeya/Bleach/7th%20division/m_1185255938636_koma1.png


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey if you ever get the suit made put a pic up here, he's a pretty cool captain ^^


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2010)

this looks like it's be pretty simple since he has a pretty simple expression and his color pattern is easy. I personally like the foam approach with soft foam. You can get a large amount of soft memory foam stuff at target as bed liners >.> it's fantastic for padding and stuff cause it will moosh if squished but will bounce back. My fursuit head was made from soft foam.


----------



## Tigris_silvermoon (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you all so much. once i get time to get to the craft store i will get some foam, and start on it.


----------

